# would ovarian cyst prevent ovulation from the other side?



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

hi, I wonder if anyone has been in a similar position...

I have had a terrible pain on my right side towards the hip, for about six months now.  It is only when pressed hard and things like appendicitis, gallbladder, bowel issues etc have all been ruled out. THe only things left are muscle pain - unlikely as it has been the same place the entire time - and an ovarian cyst. An u's yesterday could not visualise that ovary at all, unfortunately, so a cyst is still only a probable not definite cause.

So...assuming it is a cyst, my issue is whether having a cyst prevents ovulation.... 
  
We have been ttc for a couple of years, including the time I have had the "cyst pain", and I have been doing LH tests which indicate I have a LH surge at the normal time etc.  I assumed I was ovulating.  However, it now occurs to me that perhaps a cyst on one ovary prevents ovulation from the other. Has all the ttc and LH testing been a waste of time?  If so, I need to get the cyst thing removed surgically. If I can still ovulate on the opposite side froma  cyst, then I will probably try to avoid surgery and keep ttc naturally. 

Does anyone know the answer? 

Many thanks


----------

